# Silent Installation von JRE 1.6 unter Vista



## sbgcoast (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte die JRE 1.6 im unbeaufsichtigten Modus unter Vista iinstallieren. Die Installation startet auch wie gewünscht ohne Benutzerinteraktion. Nach einer Weile erscheint jeoch ein Sicherheitshinweis mit folgender Information:

Es sind keine Sperrinformationen für das Sicherheitszertifikat dieser Site verfügbar. Möchten Sie den Vorgang fortsetzen?

-----------------

Diese Meldung muss dann manuell bestätigt werden. 

Weiß jemand eine Option, die diese Meldung automatisch bestätigt oder unterdrückt?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

sbgcoast.


----------



## happy_robot (6. Dez 2007)

linux drüberinstallieren, un' nochmal machen. dann isses weg....


----------

